# Huge Gag Grouper American Red Snapper catch



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*Huge Gag Grouper American Red Snapper catch*_

Central Florida is a Paradise on Earth for those who love to fish. Don't have a boat? No problem! This is our Florida. 

Fishing from a dock can be outstanding:



Even Gag Grouper can be caught from the Sunshine Skyway Fishing Pier:



Want even more? The Florida Middle Grounds offers some of the best fishing in the world. 

Problem is the tremendous distance involved. Here is where head boats come into their own. The expense is shared by many, the food is outstanding, the air conditioned bunks are really appreciated, the hot showers make us feel almost human again, we can learn so much by talking to and watching others. And the best part, someone else does all the work; we have all the fun.



June 4, 2021, welcome on board the Florida Fisherman ll for a 39 hour Middle Grounds adventure.

First up the traditional 'line toss.' 



Thanks to Will's daughter Madison's help, Daddy hits the gold. 

Everything is super-sized on the Florida Middle Grounds:







The Florida often fishes NW of the Grounds. For those able to make the 100+ mile journey the fishing can be fantastic:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

One of the best tasting fish ever to swim, the Scamp Grouper:



'Gag Grouper can be caught from the Sunshine Skyway Fishing Pier!'

Want even bigger Gags? The Florida Middle Grounds & beyond is the place to be. 

Watch an on-the-water huge jackpot winning Gag fight 7:13 minutes into the video:



























We are fished-out tired:



Think the excitement is over after the catch?

Think again!

In Central Florida we are twice blessed; we can have the fresh off the boat fish that made the fish sandwich famous, Gag Grouper, on Tampa's best Cuban bread:



Think Gag Grouper are leader-shy? Think again!

Will has been first mate on the Florida Fisherman ll for well over ten years.



Watch 15:15 minutes into the video as he tells how to catch Gag Grouper using a 400# test leader, and a 150 pound sinker:


----------

